# Pets in Thailand



## piotrlipert (Sep 7, 2015)

Hello there!

We are moving to Thailand with my wife and a border collie.

Could someone post their experience with importing a dog to Thailand? 

Also if there are climbers out here is climbing in Krabi any good?


Hope you have a great day all,
cheers

Piotr


----------



## Bahn_farang (Jan 28, 2014)

Thailand is hot, your dog will take time to adjust.

good luck with the move but you will need to keep your dog inside a fenced area or risk it being attacked by street dogs or if it's a ***** I strongly recommend desexing before you come. If your dog is hit by a car or has a terminal disease you will find it hard to get a vet to put it down - Karma and all that

Really leave the dog in a good environment back home


----------



## Bahn_farang (Jan 28, 2014)

***** is a female dog


----------



## RickThai (Sep 2, 2015)

Although I have never imported a dog into Thailand, I have owned a couple of dogs while living in Thailand.

A few cautions for dog owners in Thailand

1. Rabies is very prevalent in many parts of Thailand. Make sure you dog is properly vaccinated.

2. Dry dog food is very expensive in Thailand.

3. Many Thais now have pit bulls and/or other aggressive dog breeds that more or less run loose. Dogs get into fights all the time. Make sure you can keep your dog away from soi dogs (street dogs) and free roaming neighborhood dogs.

4. Some breeds are now very popular in Thailand and are subject to being stolen. To my knowledge, border collies are not one of the most sought after breeds, but you never know.

As for climbing, due to the number of poisonous snakes, I would be real careful about climbing in Thailand. You have to remember it is a tropical jungle with all kinds of nasty biting/stinging creatures. Southern Thailand has large numbers of some particularly snakes.

For importing your dog, I suggest you check with the Thai embassy as regulations and the degree of enforcement change fairly often.

Good luck.

RickThai


----------



## Retired Navy (Sep 29, 2015)

Thanks for the good info. Wasn't sure to bring them or not.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Bahn_farang said:


> ***** is a female dog


Sorry, the site software automatically "adjusts" some words--can't be avoided.


Jet Lag
Site Modrator


----------



## dancebert (Jun 4, 2015)

Do you and your dog enjoy walks together? There better be a a place near you that is not claimed by a pack of soi (street) dogs. Where I live there are 2 soi dog free beaches because there is no food source to sustain a pack.


----------



## RickThai (Sep 2, 2015)

Both of my dogs eventually got rabies and had to be put down (a rabid dog got into our compound one night and attacked my dogs). 

One other thing to watch out for in Thailand is heartworm. I think it is spread though mozzie bites.

Finding a safe place to walk your dog is important. Feral dogs sometimes pack up and will attack a single dog and kill it in rural areas.

Also I have heard of stories where thieves (or irritated neighbors) put out poison meat to kill dogs prior to breaking into a home.

RickThai


----------



## Paintbox (Oct 4, 2015)

Apart from cert and docs that you need to get from Vet in order to bring your dogs to Thailand, I heard that some airlines if the dogs are small size (but not sure the maximum weight restriction) you can actually board the dogs on board (but of course put in kennel) But this you need to check with airline you are flying coz each airline has different rules.


----------

